# General > Business >  Recession Bites As D R Simpson In Wick To Close In Days

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Recession Bites As D R Simpson In Wick To Close In Days*

[IMG][/IMG]
D R Simpson the newsagents in the middle of Wick is set to close after an announcment by the owner Davie Moss on Facebook last night.   The full message is as follows -   To the people of Wick, my friends and my many customers who have visited the shop and spent their hard earned money in the nine and half years I have owned it.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

